

Ask HN: Is there a search for Facebook posts? - jlshi

Goal: Find relevant posts by my fb friends by keyword (i.e. everyone who&#x27;s posted on a specific topic)<p>I vaguely remember FB used to allow users to search for public and friends&#x27; posts via graph search, but seems it&#x27;s been disabled.<p>Does anything exist today that accomplishes that goal?
======
notosolution
I agree with goal , there is always search for blogs ,articles , educational
materials, jobs on the facebook provided on relevant groups and communities .

